# What do you guys think of vinyl wrapping?



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

I don't like the woodsman green on brutes.... What is y'all's opinion on vinyl wrapping? Thinking about a matte grey on the whole thing. Just not sure how well it would hold up. I don't go through alot of brush so it may actually do pretty well.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

We have it on our trucks here. Carwash will blow it off if you get in too close. It scratches. If not installed just right it will peel. But paint will do the same if not done properly.
You could do some sweet graphics with it though. I ride mainly in timber though and my stock plastics are all scratched up;I would not do it on mine. You say you don't go thru a lot of timber though so depending on the cost it might be worth a try.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Is It pretty easy to Install? Would be on brand new plastics


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Walker had his old brute and his wife's canam dipped....i'd look into that. The brute is gone, but the canam still remains and it is done in pink carbon fiber and still looks great after several years of hard riding.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Yeah I've thought of it..... But also quite expensive
Guess you get what you pay for applies here


----------



## Ben626 (Nov 1, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> Walker had his old brute and his wife's canam dipped....i'd look into that. The brute is gone, but the canam still remains and it is done in pink carbon fiber and still looks great after several years of hard riding.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


What do you mean when you get your plastics dipped?
Is it as simple as it sounds?
Where and how much does it typically cost?

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Google Hydro Dipping.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^x2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Does a layer of clear coat go on top of the vinyl wrap or can u put one to help keep down on the many of scratches it will get


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Hmm never thought of that


----------



## conradj51 (Dec 30, 2009)

my cousin does vinyl wraps and he prints them on the vinyl then puts a clear laminate over the top to protect the printing.


----------

